# "Pentagon Nate" Got 'Checked' - Now Christians Can



## Shimmie (May 3, 2013)

....... Be Christians in the Military.

First the Source:   

http://www.adfmedia.org/files/20130502PentagonEmail.pdf

From: Christensen, Nathan LCDR OSD PA [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, May 02, 2013 9:34 AM
Subject: Statement on Religious Proselytizing

Press colleagues,

The below is for your use on the record, attributable to me, Lt. Cmdr. Nate Christensen, a DoD Spokesman.

"The U.S. Department of Defense has never and will never single out a particular religious group for persecution or prosecution. The Department makes reasonable accommodations for all religions and celebrates the religious diversity of our service members.

Service members can share their faith (evangelize), but must not force unwanted, intrusive attempts to convert others of any faith or no faith to one's beliefs (proselytization). 

If a service member harasses another member on the basis of race, color, sex, religion, national origin, age, or disability, then the commander takes action based on the gravity of the occurrence. Likewise, when religious 
harassment complaints are reported, commanders take action based on the gravity of the occurrence on a case by case basis. 

The Department of Defense places a high value on the rights of members of the Military Services to observe the tenets of their respective religions and respects (and supports by its policy) the rights of others to their own religious beliefs, including the right to hold no beliefs. The Department does not endorse any one religion or religious organization, and provides free access of religion for all members of the military services. 

We work to ensure that all service members are free to exercise their Constitutional right to practice their religion --in a manner that is respectful of other individuals' rights to follow their own belief systems; and in 
ways that are conducive to good order and discipline; and that do not detract from accomplishing the military mission."

Best,
Nate

Very respectfully,
LCDR Nate Christensen

DoD Spokesman, Defense Press Office, 
Personnel and Readiness Office of the Assistant Secretary of Defense 
Pentagon, Room 2D961
Office: 703.697.6727
Mobile: 571.286.2750


----------



## Shimmie (May 3, 2013)

*Pentagon Backpedals on Court-Martial for Christian Soldiers Who Share Jesus*

The Source: :Rose:

http://www.charismanews.com/us/3933...rt-martial-christian-soldiers-who-share-jesus

Alliance Defending Freedom filed a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request Wednesday for records related to a Pentagon statement issued Tuesday that indicated members of the military could be subject to court martial for “religious proselytization.”

The Department of Defense spokesperson who made the comments backtracked in a new statement Thursday that explains, “Service members can share their faith (evangelize), but must not force unwanted, intrusive attempts to convert others of any faith or no faith to one’s beliefs (proselytization).”

“Members of our military should not be denied the very freedoms they fight to defend. Freedom of religion and speech are paramount among those freedoms,” says legal counsel Joseph La Rue. “We appreciate the Pentagon’s clarification, but little or no evidence exists of coercive proselytization in the military, so we are still troubled over what motivated the original comments.”

“We wish to ensure that the Pentagon does not deny members of the armed services the basic freedoms that the Constitution guarantees all Americans,” La Rue adds. “For that reason, Alliance Defending Freedom is serious about investigating this gross error.”

On Tuesday, Fox News reported that Lt. Cmdr. Nate Christensen issued a statement on behalf of the Pentagon that said that “religious proselytization is not permitted within the Department of Defense” and that “court martials and non-judicial punishments are decided on a case-by-case basis.”

The Alliance Defending Freedom FOIA request asks for copies of all communications between Christensen and others on the matter.

“Because we provide legal representation to a number of individuals who stand to be negatively impacted if this policy is enforced, we seek to determine the authority under which LCDR Christensen made the above-referenced statements,” the request states.


----------



## Shimmie (May 3, 2013)

Whelp... after reading the following letter I would not be surprised if LCDR Nate Christensen ends up being the one being "Court Martialed" and with a 10 gun salute....   
 ---------------------

These Folks aren't  playing.  Don't mess with our Christian Faith and our rights to be Christians.

*FOIA  (Freedom of Information Act)*

http://www.adfmedia.org/files/ProselytizationFOIArequest.pdf

May 1,2013

*OSD/JS FOIA Requester Service Center
Office of Freedom of Information*

1155 Defense Pentagon
Washington, DC 20301-1 155
R.E.: Request for Information
Made Pursuant to The Freedom of Information Act,
5 US. C’. .552, Concerning Statements Made by LC’DR Nate Christensen

Sent by facsimile ((571) 372-0500) and 
Federal Express for overnight delivery

Dear Sir/Madam:
This is a request under the Freedom of Information Act (5 U.S.C. § 552).

On April 30, 2013, Fox News reported that LCDR Nate Christensen issued a statement on behalf of the Pentagon that said that “religious proselytization is not permitted within the Department ofDefense” and that “court martials and non-judicial punishments are decided on a case-by-case basis.”

Alliance Defending Freedom is a legal ministry that advocates for,
and defends, religious liberty. We are troubled by these statements and believe that the policy they describe is blatantly unconstitutional. 

A ban on military personnel sharing their faith with others not only infringes
the Free Exercise Clause ofthe First Amendment, it infringes free speech rights as well. We do not believe the United States Military can possibly justify this infringement. We further find it appalling and unacceptable that
our Nation’s military seeks to deny its soldiers the very freedoms it asks them to defend.

Because we provide legal
representation to a number of individuals who stand to be negatively impacted if this policy is enforced, we seek to determine the authority under which LCDR Christensen made the above-referenced statements. 

On be half of Alliance Defending Freedom, I hereby request records of any communications regarding or relating to evangelism and/or proselytization within the United States military or any ofits branches, and any policy
discussion related to the same, between LCDR Nate Christensen and any of the following:

The Secretary of Defense.

• Any military employees ofthe Department ofDefense.
• Any civilian employees ofthe Department ofDefense.
• Any third-party advocacy organizations including, but not limited to, the Military Religious Freedom Foundation and the Southern Poverty Law Center, and/or anyone known to be a member of any such organizations.

To flesh out the request made in the previous paragraph, Alliance Defending Freedom asks that OSD/JS produce all responsive correspondence, memoranda, documents, statements, emails, text messages, letters, calendar or diary logs, facsimile logs, telephone records, call sheets,
tape recordings, notes, and other documents and things that refer or relate to the foregoing matter in any way.

If any responsive record or portion thereof is claimed to be exempt
from production under FOIA, sufficient identifying information (with respect to each allegedly exempt record or portion thereof) must be provided to allow the assessment of the propriety of the claimed exemption. Vaughn v. Rosen, 484 F.2d 820 (D.C. Cir. 1973), cert denied, 415 U.S. 977 (1974).

Additionally, any reasonably segregable portion of a responsive record must be provided after redaction of any allegedly exempt material, as the law requires. 5 U.S.C. § 552(b).

Alliance Defending Freedom is a 501(c)(3) tax-exempt organization. I am an attorney employed by Alliance Defending Freedom. We are willing to pay fees up to the amount of $100.00.

If the fees will exceed this amount, please inform me before fees are incurred.

Please mail a copy of these records to me at Alliance Defending Freedom, 15100 N. 90th Street, Scottsdale, Arizona 85260 or email an electronic version of these records to me at jlarue[USER=24445]Alliance[/USER]defendingfreedom.org. 

If you elect to charge a fee please enclose an invoice with your response.

If you are not the proper department to handle this FOJA request, please forward my request to the proper department and notify me by telephone at the number listed above.

Thank you for your consideration and assistance.

Sincerely,
Joseph E. La Rue
Legal Counsel

480-444-0020 (Office)
480-444-0025 (Fax)

------------------------------------------------

‘Todd Starnes, Pentagon: Religious
Proselytizing is Not Permitted, Fox News (April 30, 2013), available at 

http:1/radio.foxne\vs.com/toddstarnes/top-stories/pentagon-religious
proselytizing-is-not-penmtted.htrnl


------------------------------

I LOVE it!


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 3, 2013)

> A ban on military personnel sharing their faith with others not only infringes
> the Free Exercise Clause ofthe First Amendment, it infringes free speech rights as well. We do not believe the United States Military can possibly justify this infringement. We further find it appalling and unacceptable that
> our Nation’s military seeks to deny its soldiers the very freedoms it asks them to defend






> Service members can share their faith (evangelize), but must not force unwanted, intrusive attempts to convert others of any faith or no faith to one's beliefs (proselytization).
> 
> If a service member harasses another member on the basis of race, color, sex, religion, national origin, age, or disability, then the commander takes action based on the gravity of the occurrence. Likewise, when religious
> harassment complaints are reported, commanders take action based on the gravity of the occurrence on a case by case basis





Thank you for this more balanced information.  I have yet to read it all but gleaned this from skimming.  This is all I was pointing to.  Weinstein was right, so were those who want to be able to share - not force - their religious beliefs on anyone.   Last thing we ever need is a soldier in distress and somebody has outlawed the chaplain from giving him last rites or anything related.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (May 3, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Thank you for this more balanced information.  I have yet to read it all but gleaned this from skimming.  This is all I was pointing to.  Weinstein was right, so were those who want to be able to share - not force - their religious beliefs on anyone.
> 
> *Last thing we ever need is a soldier in distress and somebody has outlawed the chaplain from giving him last rites or anything related. * Thank you.



Yes! ! !  @  The bolded, I cannot agree with you more.   

And not just 'last rites' when a soldier needs prayer for being homesick, or just simply afraid.  Soldiers also seek prayer for military guidance when they have been given 'an order', about to be deployed, or they have any pressing issues upon their hearts which require their faith in Jesus to bring them through.  

Many soldiers need to make a confession, whether they are Catholic or of another denomination, a soldier needs to feel that he/she is free to share their heart with their Pastor or Priest, just for encouragement or a cleansing of their soul.  

I did and still believe that the Pentagon was attempting to 'stir up' some controversy.  'Nate is not out of the gate' on this one.   He's trying to cover his buns.   And I do see this as an advantage for Christians.   We have a huge voice in this country (in this world) and we will not be silenced by anyone.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 3, 2013)

Shimmie, thanks for sharing.  Even if you just share your faith, these people are saying that it is forcing it down the throats of others.

I spoke to my brother about this, being that he is in the military and is a Christ Follower, and he shared with me that even though they say there is no persecution towards the Christians, they are not being truthful....there is plenty of persecution to go around (his words).  He also said that there are people who want them to stop talking about Jesus...PERIOD.  They eventually want the name of Jesus...THE NAME THAT IS ABOVE EVERY NAME to be blotted out...which WE KNOW will never happen...hallelujah.

If people want to go along with people who are trying to stop the CF's from proclaiming their faith and doing exactly what is instructed for those who are CF's, then go right ahead, but don't think for one minute that you are pleasing to God.  This is a general statement and not speaking to any one here in particular.  I for one will never stop sharing my faith, even at the point of death.  Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!


----------



## Shimmie (May 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie, thanks for sharing.  Even if you just share your faith, these people are saying that it is forcing it down the throats of others.
> 
> I spoke to my brother about this, being that he is in the military and is a Christ Follower, and he shared with me that even though they say there is no persecution towards the Christians, they are not being truthful....there is plenty of persecution to go around (his words).  He also said that there are people who want them to stop talking about Jesus...PERIOD.  They eventually want the name of Jesus...THE NAME THAT IS ABOVE EVERY NAME to be blotted out...which WE KNOW will never happen...hallelujah.
> 
> If people want to go along with people who are trying to stop the CF's from proclaiming their faith and doing exactly what is instructed for those who are CF's, then go right ahead, but don't think for one minute that you are pleasing to God.  This is a general statement and not speaking to any one here in particular.  I for one will never stop sharing my faith, even at the point of death.  Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!



Sis, we posted at the exact same time.   My post just above you I shared the following:

_ I did and still believe that the Pentagon was attempting to 'stir up' some controversy. 'Nate is not out of the gate' on this one. He's trying to cover his buns. And I do see this as an advantage for Christians. We have a huge voice in this country (in this world) and we will not be silenced by anyone._

I believe the original article that suscessfullmiss posted in her thread.   The Pentagon *did indeed proclaim an attempt to stifle Soldiers in Christ from being free to flow in the Christian faith.   *

And I'm right there with you, I intend to speak up in CF and out of CF.  It doesn't matter, folks are going to always find disagreement with me about something, that's life.   However at least let be that I've done the right thing.  And if folks disagree so what.   I'm pleasing God not man.   Do folks really think I'd rather bow to baal just to have them agree with me?   

My God is Jesus, the Son of the Living God and it is unto Him that I give and shout the praises.  

Bless His Holy Name, Jesus!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, we posted at the exact same time.   My post just above you I shared the following:
> 
> _ I did and still believe that the Pentagon was attempting to 'stir up' some controversy. 'Nate is not out of the gate' on this one. He's trying to cover his buns. And I do see this as an advantage for Christians. We have a huge voice in this country (in this world) and we will not be silenced by anyone._
> 
> ...


We did post at the same time cause we are >>>>here<<<< !

I thank God for you and your boldness in Christ here in the CF and outside of here!  There is a remnant that are not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and will proclaim His message to the nations, and you are apart of that remnant, thank you Jesus!

Love you, sis...always


----------



## Shimmie (May 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> We did post at the same time cause we are >>>>here<<<< !
> 
> I thank God for you and your boldness in Christ here in the CF and outside of here!  There is a remnant that are not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and will proclaim His message to the nations, and you are apart of that remnant, thank you Jesus!
> 
> Love you, sis...always



  Precious Wavy, Amen.

It's a little too late for me to shut up about Jesus.    Is somebody asks me what's my name. it's all connected to Jesus.  Jesus who knew me before I was conceived in my mother's womb.     Jesus who knew me before the foundations of the earth.    Jesus...my heart and connection to life and love.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, Amen.
> 
> It's a little too late for me to shut up about Jesus.    Is somebody asks me what's my name. it's all connected to Jesus.  Jesus who knew me before I was conceived in my mother's womb.     Jesus who knew me before the foundations of the earth.    Jesus...my heart and connection to life and love.


Amen, sis....Amen!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Whelp... after reading the following letter I would not be surprised if LCDR Nate Christensen ends up being the one being "Court Martialed" and *with a 10 gun salute*....



 This made me bust out laughing.  Oh Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (May 5, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> This made me bust out laughing.  Oh Shimmie





Belle Du Jour... 

I was pulling the 'shade' down on "pentagon nate' ....


----------



## Laela (May 5, 2013)

This whole thing isn't surprising... considering what God's Word says; but I'm enjoying the thread. I agree wholeheartedly with the bolded.



Shimmie said:


> Sis, we posted at the exact same time.   My post just above you I shared the following:
> 
> _ I did and still believe that the Pentagon was attempting to 'stir up' some controversy. 'Nate is not out of the gate' on this one. He's trying to cover his buns. And I do see this as an advantage for Christians. We have a huge voice in this country (in this world) and we will not be silenced by anyone._
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 6, 2013)

Laela said:


> This whole thing isn't surprising... considering what God's Word says; but I'm enjoying the thread. I agree wholeheartedly with the bolded.



Thanks Laela 

Love to you and 'Hubby'.


----------



## Successfulmiss (May 7, 2013)

Shimmie Thank you so much for your wisdom and insight and I still choose to not dwell with the *negative*, _God bless you all_ !!!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 7, 2013)

Successfulmiss said:


> Shimmie Thank you so much for your wisdom and insight and I still choose to not dwell with the *negative*, _God bless you all_ !!!!



Successfullmiss...  I thank you and Nice & Wavy for the stand you maintained in your thread.    I totally agree with both of you to end the conversation from a negative wave.  

My family is Military and in the Military we know many, many, many more Military families who are Christians.   Regardless of any news reports, as Christians in the Military real life events have proven the article correct.   

What I do believe is that the Military has been 'called out' and they have now been made aware to 'watch it', especially with the action taken by the Legal Counsel of the Alliance Defending Freedom, which protects the rights of Christians. (Post #3)

We have a 'shady' government filled with shady elements.   I don't protect them.  Then can't even respect the women in their units...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 7, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Successfullmiss...  I thank you and @Nice & Wavy for the stand you maintained in your thread.    I totally agree with both of you to end the conversation from a negative wave.
> 
> My family is Military and in the Military we know many, many, many more Military families who are Christians.   Regardless of any news reports, as Christians in the Military real life events have proven the article correct.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sis.  You are right, they have been 'called out' and will chill...especially Hagel.  I can see nonsense all over that man and I don't think he will stop..he will slow down, but will not stop.


----------



## Shimmie (May 7, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis.  You are right, they have been 'called out' and will chill...especially Hagel.  I can see nonsense all over that man and I don't think he will stop..he will slow down, but will not stop.



Nice & Wavy....

Sis, this forum alone is 'evident' that Christians are targeted.  

It didn't take Fox (Faux) news to bring this out regarding the military.  It's been 'Out' and fully active for over 2000 years.    The minute 'we' say we love Jesus... it's on like burnt popcorn   

Even prior when God told satan in the 'Garden' that the 'Seed of the Woman' would bruise his head, the attacks against Christians began.  Anyone who resembled Christ (beginning with the 'giving heart' of Abel) was targeted to be shut down.   satan was out to 'stop' the Truth from being relevant in the earth.   Look at all of the 'lies' that are being legalized and by folks who know better; they know full well that the sins they are legislating are sins / rebellion against God and His Glory.   

Yet, God's Glory upon this earth cannot and will not be stopped.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 7, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy....
> 
> Sis, this forum alone is 'evident' that Christians are targeted.
> 
> ...


You are preaching my sister!!!


----------



## Laela (May 7, 2013)

Blessings, Shimmie...  you're one of the reasons I enjoy the CF. Hubby loves you too ! 






Shimmie said:


> Thanks Laela
> 
> Love to you and 'Hubby'.


----------

